# How do I delete my pirated copy of windows 10?



## kyndii (Dec 7, 2017)

I have installed a pirated windows 10 enterprise edition, but I recently got a legal windows 10 education key.

I'm trying to wipe out the windows 10 enterprise edition, but it's not working. I downloaded the windows media creation tool and put it on USB. I started my computer and ran setup.exe

But it wouldn't work because my pirated windows10 key is invalid

Attempt #1: I've tried going into "windows update settings" and do a reset. But it still shows that I'm on windows 10 enterprise edition (pirated).

Attempt #2: I've tried booting my computer through the USB (w/ the creation tool) and it says "if a copy of windows is installed already, restart the computer and insert the installation media and run windows set up". Which I did (mentioned above, but it wouldn't work because my key is pirated)

I think I'm supposed to remove the OS from my hard drive? ( I only have disk zero and i tried right clicking it, but "delete volume" is greyed out.) This is a new computer I'm so lost. Please help


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You do need to boot from the USB drive but it sounds like you may have chosen to do an upgrade, you need to choose Custom and then delete your Windows partition and then install the new copy into that empty space.

Of course this means you will need to back up all your data otherwise it will be gone as will your programs and settings. You will be starting fresh with the install.


----------



## kyndii (Dec 7, 2017)

oh okay! I think I almost got it. I chose custom and it lists Drive o partition 1: recovery(freespace144MB), drive o partition 2 (system 70MB), drive o partition 3 (MSR16MB) partition 4 (primary 179.9GB)

However, partition 1-3 it says windows cant be installed.

What do I do now?
do i delete all the partitions? the "new" button is greyed out .


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

If you don't need to save anything, yes. Delete the partitions. Win10 will recreate what it needs as it installs.


----------

